# Sony LCD TVs - need teletext fix for TiVo use?



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

Not been here for a while - glad to see there still seems to be some life in the TiVo UK community (beyond the 10 quid going out of my account every month - I really should have done the lifetime thing all those years ago )

Anyway, wife is planning on moving stuff around in the front room and the upshot of this is that the old Sony 29" 4:3 won't fit so I have permission to go shopping...I'm looking real close at the Sony KDL32S3000 ( http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000OQBUC2/ ) as it seems to tick all the boxes and will do for us.

One thing though, is there still a problem with certain teletext chipsets and the Tivo? Am I likely to need the updated software for this TV? (and if so, I presume I can still just ring TiVo and get it downloaded?)

Cheers,

Darren


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 32d3000 and all works ok. 

hth,

Stu


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It mentions
Teletext Memory: 700 pages which raises some doubts....

Stu, does your Tivo have software 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a with this TV?

Darren, if it is an issue the TV will misbehave when linked to Tivo and will need the 2.5.5a upgrade which disables analogue teletext.

No problems unless you have a upgraded hard drive. If yes which size in Gb or recording hours is your box in best mode?

Automan.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

purplesocrates said:


> I have a 32d3000 and all works ok.
> 
> hth,
> 
> Stu


Can second this - same D3000 no problems.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Steve,
Just to confirm which version of Tivo software is your box running?

Automan.


steveroe said:


> Can second this - same D3000 no problems.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Automan said:


> Steve,
> Just to confirm which version of Tivo software is your box running?
> 
> Automan.


2.5.5 no teletext bug evident, so no need for update


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

Automan said:


> It mentions
> Teletext Memory: 700 pages which raises some doubts....


That was the bit that made me nervous 



> Darren, if it is an issue the TV will misbehave when linked to Tivo and will need the 2.5.5a upgrade which disables analogue teletext.
> 
> No problems unless you have a upgraded hard drive. If yes which size in Gb or recording hours is your box in best mode?
> 
> Automan.


I've never actually got around to upgrading mine - so that's all nice and simple (although with a better TV, mode 0 appeals....and if I'm doing that, I can see I'll not be able to resist hacking it with TiVoweb etc )


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

dmchapman said:


> That was the bit that made me nervous
> 
> I've never actually got around to upgrading mine - so that's all nice and simple (although with a better TV, mode 0 appeals....and if I'm doing that, I can see I'll not be able to resist hacking it with TiVoweb etc )


Though it is worth considering what your main recording source and channels will be - as Mode 0 may only be useful for the 720x576 channels - and not the large number that now use 544x576 for broadcast.

All the ITV (and I think C4) channels on satellite are reduced to 544x576, as are all of the ITV and C4 channels (with the exception of ITV1 and C4, and a couple of +1 channels on Mux C/D) on Freeview as well as most channels on Mux A.

If you mainly record BBC stuff, Sky stuff, or the main networks on Freeview, then Mode 0 may have benefits. If you mainly record ITV/C4 stuff from satellite, or do a lot of ITV2-4, E4, More4, Film Four stuff on Freeview, then Mode 0 will probably do little for your picture quality...


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

dmchapman said:


> That was the bit that made me nervous


My previous TV (a Philips) had a large teletext memory but wasn't affected by the 2.5.5. teletext problem. My current (a Toshiba) was affected.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

I have that exact set - Sony KDL32S3000, bought from Amazon - and it works fine with the Tivo without needing the 2.5.5a update. So no worries there.

I found the mode 0 hack improved the picture very slightly (I use Freeview and watch TV from about 9 feet away) but Best quality without mode 0 was very acceptable.

You can read about my purchasing decision and thoughts about the set in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374952


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

Richard Loxley said:


> I have that exact set - Sony KDL32S3000, bought from Amazon - and it works fine with the Tivo without needing the 2.5.5a update. So no worries there.


Excellent. Thanks for that, I've just put the order in - now have to wait till Thursday to be able to play :-/

I'd say that 75% of the stuff we watch is actually bbc so I might have a go at mode 0. Of course, that will then need a bigger HD, and it would be a shame once I'd got the lid off not to drop a cachecard in....

Problem is, that all mounts up and gets rather pricey :-(

Cheers,

Darren


----------



## purplesocrates (Jan 7, 2005)

Automan said:


> It mentions
> Teletext Memory: 700 pages which raises some doubts....
> 
> Stu, does your Tivo have software 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a with this TV?
> ...


my version is 2.5.5.01-1-023, i don't know if that is 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a, sorry. The disc is a 250gb.

Am I missing anything by not having 2.5.5a?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

the "a" software strips the teletext info from the output, this info was causing some problems on TV's with certain teletext chipsets.

You are not missing out on anything, also if you do get tivo to upgrade, your upgraded HDD will fall over.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

dmchapman said:


> I might have a go at mode 0. Of course, that will then need a bigger HD


Although the stated capacity goes down with mode 0, if you turn on Save Disk Space (aka VBR - Variable Bit Rate), then you will actually get a similar amount of recordings on the disk compared with standard Best quality.

I went from Best to Mode 0 on a 320GB drive and can fit just as much on the disk.

Of course, if you're not already using Best quality, then you may need a bigger drive


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dmchapman said:


> I'd say that 75% of the stuff we watch is actually bbc so I might have a go at mode 0. Of course, that will then need a bigger HD, and it would be a shame once I'd got the lid off not to drop a cachecard in....


See www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com for pre-prepared drive upgrades and Cachecards etc.  Or DIY using www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html is still significantly cheaper.



> Problem is, that all mounts up and gets rather pricey


If you have an unsubbed Tivo then getting one on Ebay with a Lifetime Sub and larger hard drive and Cachecard and 512MB of RAM already fitted will work out cheaper by quite some way. Trouble is these high end upgraded Tivos don't crop up so often now as the heretics who moved across to Sky+ and V+ boxes for HD picture quality have now in the main all sold on their old heavily upgraded Tivos.

Having said that Item No 130197470370 on a well known auction website and with several days still left to run seems to have everything you are looking for in terms of its specification.

Also a lifetime subbed second Tivo with Cachecard that cleudo says he wants to get rid of in this recent thread seems to meet your needs if you PM him or post in that thread.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5975933#post5975933


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

While I admit to needing to check pricing levels these days, I have two LT subbed Tivos (one w/cachecard, one w/turbonet) that will be available in the coming days if of interest ...


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

thechachman said:


> While I admit to needing to check pricing levels these days, I have two LT subbed Tivos (one w/cachecard, one w/turbonet) that will be available in the coming days if of interest ...


hmmmm....

I'd not considered buying a lifetime subbed one already upgraded. I'm more than capable of doing it myself (solaris sysadmin/dev at work) but it's more a case of "can't be bothered" 

Of course, doing it this way would also give me some safety in that if I'm remove the risk of SWMBO doing nasty things to me if I kill the TiVo 

So, yeah, I think I could be interested in one if the price is right...

(The fan mod on the ebay one looks interesting....and puts me off somewhat ;-))

Cheers,

Darren

BTW: new TV is sat at home in box waiting for playtime - amazon delivered a day early \o/


----------

